# Convidamos a + verbo - Invitamos a Ud. + verbo



## Ivonne do Tango

Boa tarde lusoforistas!

Falando em terceira pessoa do plural, como convidam vocês a alguém para comparecer em evento/apresentação/etc.? Deve ser geral já que não é uma pessoa específica a quem estará dirigido o convite, senão a quem corresponder.

Portanto, poderia ser:

Convidamos vocês* a comparecer...
Convidamos a comparecer...

*Em espanhol temos uma forma de tratamento "usted" que não se flexiona em gênero (é comum aos dois) e também é formal. Será que vocês fica um pouco informal (isto seria dirigido a pessoas de alto cargo).

Com pressa como sempre _para variar_ aguardo suas sugerências muito agradecida pela ajuda que me prestam sempre.

Beijões,
Ivonne

Obs.: Fe de erratas. Título [la parte en castellano] es Invitamos a Ud.+a+verbo


----------



## brasileirinho

Bom, geralmente costumo ver a carta sendo apresentada no singular

Dependendo do teor da reunião e da importância da pessoa, usa-se tal forma.

Para o público em geral, se usa _senhor(a).
_
Prezado Senhor (a),
Estamos lhe enviando esta carta para convidar-lhe... esperamos sua presença...

ou então

Convidamos ao senhor X/ à senhora X a que compareça....

Ou, então, casos muito mais formais:

Convidamos V.Srª. o senhor X / a senhora X a que compareça a Y....
ou
Vossa Excelência (V.Exª.) no caso de figuras políticas

Espero ter ajudado. Acredito que existam outras formas.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Compreendo.

Falaria em 1° pessoa do plural porque não convido eu senão nós (como empresa).

Por outro lado, caso esta mensagem ser enviada por mail, irá para uma listagem de contatos em que se encontrarão tanto homens quanto mulheres, e dali que surge minha dúvida: "convidamos aos senhores" estaria se referindo apenas a um público só masculino (ou por generalidade pode se entender como homens e mulheres?).  

Pergunto: está correto dizer "Convidamos a comparecer" sem especificar pessoas, já que se entende que está dirigido a uma turma de pessoas de diferentes sexos? Gostaria de saber se esta frase é usada e se, por acaso, poderia se dizer: "Convidamos-los a comparecer".

Obrigada,
Ivonne


----------



## brasileirinho

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Compreendo.
> 
> Falaria em 1° pessoa do plural porque não convido eu senão nós (como empresa).
> 
> Por outro lado, caso esta mensagem ser enviada por mail, irá para uma listagem de contatos em que se encontrarão tanto homens quanto mulheres, e dali que surge minha dúvida: "convidamos aos senhores" estaria se referindo apenas a um público só masculino (ou por generalidade pode se entender como homens e mulheres?).
> 
> Pergunto: está correto dizer "Convidamos a comparecer" sem especificar pessoas, já que se entende que está dirigido a uma turma de pessoas de diferentes sexos? Gostaria de saber se esta frase é usada e se, por acaso, poderia se dizer: "Convidamos-los a comparecer".
> 
> Obrigada,
> Ivonne



Bom, o correto seria "convidamo-nos a que compareçam"

Mas eu prefiro o uso de "Convidamos aos senhores (que correponde a homens e mulheres) a que compareçam ..."


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Obrigada Brasileirinho!

Eu pensava que "os senhores" sempre (em quaisquer contextos) era masculino. Gostei de "Convidamos aos senhores a que compareçam".

Beijão,
Ivonne


----------



## WhoSoyEu

brasileirinho said:


> Bom, o correto seria "convidamo-nos a que compareçam"
> 
> Mas eu prefiro o uso de "Convidamos aos senhores (que correponde a homens e mulheres) a que compareçam ..."


Pode ser também "Convidamos a comparecer..." sem fazer distinção entre homens e mulheres.


----------



## Carfer

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Pergunto: está correto dizer "Convidamos a comparecer" sem especificar pessoas, já que se entende que está dirigido a uma turma de pessoas de diferentes sexos? Gostaria de saber se esta frase é usada e se, por acaso, poderia se dizer: "Convidamo*s*-los a comparecer".


 
Se o convite é dirigido a mais do que uma pessoa, a versão portuguesa seria a segunda ou então "_Convidamo-lo a comparecer_" se o convite for dirigido apenas a uma


----------



## Istriano

Convidamos você(s) para/a comparecer a/em... (Br normal)
Convidamo-lo(s) a/para comparecer a... (Br formal)
Convidamo-lo a comparecer a... (Pt formal, singular)
Convidamos-vos a comparecer a... (Pt normal, plural)
Convidamo-os a comparecer a...(Pt formal, plural)


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Obrigada Istriano e todos! Realmente também não tinha certeza se o S final do verbo conjugado na 3° pess. pl. caía ou não ao colocar o objeto direto (-lo) e ficou claríssimo que sim.

Beijos e todos tenham uma boa quarta-feira!
_Bongiorno a tutti per la mattina_


----------



## Istriano

Convidamos-me
Convidamos-te
Convidamo-lo, convidamo-la

Convidamo-nos
Convidamos-vos
Convidamo-los, convidamo-las





> A tendência para dizermos *convidamo-vos* é devida à analogia com *convidamo-nos*. Mas aqui temos a conjugação reflexa, ao passo que em *convidamo-vos* não temos qualquer conjugação.



http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=675


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> Convidamos-me


 
Vai-me desculpar, mas essa não pode ser assim, Istriano. Ou se trata dum plural majestático e será _'convidamo-nos'_ ou então terá de ser _'convido-me'._


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer: isto seria mais correto, ou ainda errei algo?

*Convido-me
Convido-te
Convido-o (lhe), convido-a (lha)

Convidamo-nos
Convidamos-vos
Convidamos-lhes, convidamos-lhas*


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Convido-lha?

Lha = lhe+a / *Lhe* flexiona-se em gênero?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Convido-lha?
> 
> Lha = lhe+a / *Lhe* flexiona-se em gênero?


Si.


----------

